# US ANARCHISM needs to get organized



## Milky Way

As an anarchist, I feel ashamed to see the disorganized actions of us as a whole, from what I see is just pointless chaos. We must become more organized we need LEADERS, we need a paramilitary wing. Otherwise we will never succeed. We must begin orginizing our ranks, training, actual training, and be able to have a spokesperson who is one of us and will speak our agenda, instead of some idiot like micheal moore. If this does not happen I feel that our cause will die....


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Um. Why don't you do what you want to do and stop telling others what to do? If what you do is working, others will join you.


----------



## Brother X

I recall during my college days a young Republican said to me quite earnestly, "The problem with you anarchists is you just can't get organized!" Since I was coming on to two tabs of good blotter, I fell over laughing. My laughing didn't seem to make him too happy but it did wonders for me.


----------



## Milky Way

I say this to inspire others, and hopefully link up with others who share my opinion. I dont see myself as a leader. But I served as an infantryman in afghanistan in 09 and 11, I know what infantry soldiers are capable of. And I want the cause to thrive


----------



## Milky Way

Brother X said:


> I recall during my college days a young Republican said to me quite earnestly, "The problem with you anarchists is you just can't get organized!" Since I was coming on to two tabs of good blotter, I fell over laughing. My laughing didn't seem to make him too happy but it did wonders for me.




Fucking awesome, I came back from 28 days awol on some blotter and ketamine, but it was a federal holiday and no one was at the company area lmao


----------



## Milky Way

Cornelius Vango said:


> Um. Why don't you do what you want to do and stop telling others what to do? If what you do is working, others will join you.



How am I telling people what to do. Especially when im just expressing my opion


----------



## FrumpyWatkins

Interesting you come here and make this one thread after never posting before.

Post reads like some kind of attempt at a rally cry.

Then you mention paramilitary groups.

Seem to be looking to see who will discuss these things with you

And then I start to wonder what your intentions really are with this post and then I laugh and keep my distance. This bear doesn't like honey that comes in pots.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

Let me get out my Ouija board and see if we can resurrect early 20th century mass politics...

...ah, looks like it's not working. Actually, looks like nothing's working, and that the largest and most powerful civilization ever to exist on planet earth is collapsing before our very eyes. There simply is not any anarch "ism". As Ernst Junger said, "What the king is to the monarchist, the anarch must be to the anarchist." And indeed, most people wouldn't know what to do with freedom if you forced it on them. Most people don't want it to begin with. The masses are reptiles concerned only with good sleep - let them have it!
For me, I accept Renzo Novatore's definition of anarchy: "..the eternal struggle of an aristocratic minority of outsiders against all societies which take the stage of history.." he went on to write, just after World War I in Italy:

_You are waiting for the revolution? Let it be! My own began a long time ago! When you are ready (god, what an endless wait!) I won’t mind going with you for a while. But when you stop, I shall continue on my way toward the great and sublime conquest of the nothing! 


Any society that you build will have its limits. And outside the limits of any society, unruly and heroic tramps will wander with their wild and virgin thought — those who cannot live without planning ever new and dreadful outbursts of rebellion! I shall be among them! _

_And after me, as before me, there will be those saying to their fellows: “So turn to yourselves rather than to your gods and idols. Find what hides within you and bring it to the light; show yourselves!” 


Because every person who, searching his own inwardness, extracts what was mysteriously hidden therein is a shadow eclipsing any form of society which can exist under the sun! 


All societies tremble when the scornful aristocracy of tramps, inaccessibles, unique ones, rulers over the ideal and conquerors of the nothing resolutely advances. So, come on , icononclasts, forward! 


*Already the foreboding sky grows dark and silent!*_


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Milky Way said:


> How am I telling people what to do. Especially when im just expressing my opion



You just started a thread telling anarchists that they need to organize but you are unwilling to contribute to that action yourself. So your thread is pointless and you're just doing what people who fancy themselves as "authority figures" do; sit behind a desk and tell everyone else what they should do without having any idea what that actually entails.

It's not inspiring, it's just inane. Now, if you presented a multi-point plan of action that people can participate in on their terms, turned it into a zine and distributed copies of it as widely as you could, then your words wouldn't be so hollow and insulting.


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Also, if you believe in autonomy at all, you should practice speaking for the only person that you can represent, which is yourself.

Don't try and speak for or call out some fantastical group of people that don't actually exist and have never tried to represent your personal interests. IE the "we" you speak of in your original post.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Cornelius Vango said:


> You just started a thread telling anarchists that they need to organize but you are unwilling to contribute to that action yourself. So your thread is pointless and you're just doing what people who fancy themselves as "authority figures" do; sit behind a desk and tell everyone else what they should do without having any idea what that actually entails.
> 
> It's not inspiring, it's just inane. Now, if you presented a multi-point plan of action that people can participate in on their terms, turned it into a zine and distributed copies of it as widely as you could, then your words wouldn't be so hollow and insulting.



First of all Welcome to STP. I hope you stick around. But Yeah I have to agree with Cornelius on this one. As Ghandi said Be the change you want to see in the world.

On a large scale I'm not even sure change is possible but I look for little things I can do everyday to help who I can. Yesterday I held the door open for a woman who was convinced by my appearance that I was going to mug her. I hoped that small gesture would show her that kindness comes in all shapes and sizes. I give granola bars to the pbums on the bus. Stuff like that.

As for taking on the megacorps and the politicians from the outside in...good luck my friend. Im not your guy. I've been living comfortably off the detritus of this country for a long time now.


----------



## EphemeralStick

@Milky Way so your first post on here isn't an introduction of yourself, it isn't a request for information, but its a vague call to arms for anarchists to get organized? 

Really now? You're asking an online community of radical individuals that already have an extensive real world network of anarachist squatters, nomads, activists, and travelers, on our own site mind you, that we need to get organized? 

I just can't even right now.


----------



## AlwaysLost

EphemeralStick said:


> @Milky Way so your first post on here isn't an introduction of yourself, it isn't a request for information, but its a vague call to arms for anarchists to get organized?
> 
> Really now? You're asking an online community of radical individuals that already have an extensive real world network of anarachist squatters, nomads, activists, and travelers, on our own site mind you, that we need to get organized?
> 
> I just can't even right now.



At least he didn't ask for the ccg...


----------



## AlwaysLost

Hillbilly Castro said:


> Let me get out my Ouija board and see if we can resurrect early 20th century mass politics...
> 
> ...ah, looks like it's not working. Actually, looks like nothing's working, and that the largest and most powerful civilization ever to exist on planet earth is collapsing before our very eyes. There simply is not any anarch "ism". As Ernst Junger said, "What the king is to the monarchist, the anarch must be to the anarchist." And indeed, most people wouldn't know what to do with freedom if you forced it on them. Most people don't want it to begin with. The masses are reptiles concerned only with good sleep - let them have it!
> For me, I accept Renzo Novatore's definition of anarchy: "..the eternal struggle of an aristocratic minority of outsiders against all societies which take the stage of history.." he went on to write, just after World War I in Italy:
> 
> _You are waiting for the revolution? Let it be! My own began a long time ago! When you are ready (god, what an endless wait!) I won’t mind going with you for a while. But when you stop, I shall continue on my way toward the great and sublime conquest of the nothing!
> 
> 
> Any society that you build will have its limits. And outside the limits of any society, unruly and heroic tramps will wander with their wild and virgin thought — those who cannot live without planning ever new and dreadful outbursts of rebellion! I shall be among them! _
> 
> _And after me, as before me, there will be those saying to their fellows: “So turn to yourselves rather than to your gods and idols. Find what hides within you and bring it to the light; show yourselves!”
> 
> 
> Because every person who, searching his own inwardness, extracts what was mysteriously hidden therein is a shadow eclipsing any form of society which can exist under the sun!
> 
> 
> All societies tremble when the scornful aristocracy of tramps, inaccessibles, unique ones, rulers over the ideal and conquerors of the nothing resolutely advances. So, come on , icononclasts, forward!
> 
> 
> *Already the foreboding sky grows dark and silent!*_



You should be a writer man! You have a way with words.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro

AlmostAlwaysLost said:


> You should be a writer man! You have a way with words.


I am! Thanks for the kind words.

https://theanarchistlibrary.org/library/friedrich-rural-lucifer-life-in-the-cracks


----------



## AlwaysLost

Hillbilly Castro said:


> I am! Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> https://theanarchistlibrary.org/library/friedrich-rural-lucifer-life-in-the-cracks



I will check it out!


----------



## Shwillam

I dont know about you buddy, but I AM organized. Your "rally call" as you call it has no effect on the state of things, nor does it have any place in a community that has an entire forum that is based on anarchism and politics. Maybe if you took a moment to get to know our community and the community around YOU, you would be able to conceptualize what organization is. Not only that, but your first post i see calls for paramilitary action? Sounds like some COINTELPRO shit to me, and i have nothing more to say because anyones that smart would be very careful what they posted in getting to know a new radical community. Honestly man go get your own shit together or if your a fed youre not gonna last long cuz you're not very good at your job. As an anarchist or a fed that is.


----------



## AlwaysLost

Sirius said:


> I dont know about you buddy, but I AM organized. Your "rally call" as you call it has no effect on the state of things, nor does it have any place in a community that has an entire forum that is based on anarchism and politics. Maybe if you took a moment to get to know our community and the community around YOU, you would be able to conceptualize what organization is. Not only that, but your first post i see calls for paramilitary action? Sounds like some COINTELPRO shit to me, and i have nothing more to say because anyones that smart would be very careful what they posted in getting to know a new radical community. Honestly man go get your own shit together or if your a fed youre not gonna last long cuz you're not very good at your job. As an anarchist or a fed that is.



Holy crap man I missed the paramilitary wing part. This guy needs to go find a militia to join. Were travelers not terrorists dude @Milky Way


----------



## Shwillam

Are you an anarchist?/how long ya been?/whats your stance on violence? COINTELPRO...


----------



## VikingAdventurer

EphemeralStick said:


> @Milky Way so your first post on here isn't an introduction of yourself, it isn't a request for information, but its a vague call to arms for anarchists to get organized?
> 
> Really now? You're asking an online community of radical individuals that already have an extensive real world network of anarachist squatters, nomads, activists, and travelers, on our own site mind you, that we need to get organized?
> 
> I just can't even right now.



When I read this, I couldn't help but to hear your specific vocal inflections, and see your facial expressions in my mind, and it cracked me RIGHT THE FUCK UP, because we've HAD this conversation. Love ya, buddy! ::rules:: ::hilarious::


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Pocket Viking said:


> When I read this, I couldn't help but to hear your specific vocal inflections, and see your facial expressions in my mind, and it cracked me RIGHT THE FUCK UP, because we've HAD this conversation. Love ya, buddy! ::rules:: ::hilarious::



I know right. I love when Andy schools the fools.


----------



## Deleted member 15813

Milky Way said:


> As an anarchist, I feel ashamed to see the disorganized actions of us as a whole, from what I see is just pointless chaos. We must become more organized we need LEADERS, we need a paramilitary wing. Otherwise we will never succeed. We must begin orginizing our ranks, training, actual training, and be able to have a spokesperson who is one of us and will speak our agenda, instead of some idiot like micheal moore. If this does not happen I feel that our cause will die....



https://www.redneckrevolt.org/about


----------



## Venatus

look man, even if something like that ever happened it wouldnt really be considered anarchism anymore. ive been down that rabbit hole, and you cant have the best of both worlds. the biggest appeal of anarchism for most people is the fact that it has no structure save for what an individual wants from it in their own pursuits. why should i fight for something i can already enjoy on my own? to make other people accept it? do you see whats wrong here?


----------



## Venatus

Hillbilly Castro said:


> Let me get out my Ouija board and see if we can resurrect early 20th century mass politics...
> 
> ...ah, looks like it's not working. Actually, looks like nothing's working, and that the largest and most powerful civilization ever to exist on planet earth is collapsing before our very eyes. There simply is not any anarch "ism". As Ernst Junger said, "What the king is to the monarchist, the anarch must be to the anarchist." And indeed, most people wouldn't know what to do with freedom if you forced it on them. Most people don't want it to begin with. The masses are reptiles concerned only with good sleep - let them have it!
> For me, I accept Renzo Novatore's definition of anarchy: "..the eternal struggle of an aristocratic minority of outsiders against all societies which take the stage of history.." he went on to write, just after World War I in Italy:
> 
> _You are waiting for the revolution? Let it be! My own began a long time ago! When you are ready (god, what an endless wait!) I won’t mind going with you for a while. But when you stop, I shall continue on my way toward the great and sublime conquest of the nothing!
> 
> 
> Any society that you build will have its limits. And outside the limits of any society, unruly and heroic tramps will wander with their wild and virgin thought — those who cannot live without planning ever new and dreadful outbursts of rebellion! I shall be among them! _
> 
> _And after me, as before me, there will be those saying to their fellows: “So turn to yourselves rather than to your gods and idols. Find what hides within you and bring it to the light; show yourselves!”
> 
> 
> Because every person who, searching his own inwardness, extracts what was mysteriously hidden therein is a shadow eclipsing any form of society which can exist under the sun!
> 
> 
> All societies tremble when the scornful aristocracy of tramps, inaccessibles, unique ones, rulers over the ideal and conquerors of the nothing resolutely advances. So, come on , icononclasts, forward!
> 
> 
> *Already the foreboding sky grows dark and silent!*_


come to think of it he explained this alot better than i did.


----------



## Shwillam

Im certianly no individualist anarchist nor do i believe that community organaztion is fruitless. However i am not a utopionist nor do i believe completely in anarchist communism but the key is start with yourself first. Dont go around telling other anarchists or anyone for the fact (expect maybe some fascist nazi skum) how to live or how to participate in their activism or lack of. If the OP really cared about organization hed hit up his local Food Not Bombs chapter or the many other already organized individuals in various established projects. Or get off the forum and go fill a pot hole yourself. 

Not to mention as an anarchist i would never be dumb enough to introduce myself to a community by calling for armed milita action, ESPECIALLY not online. Pretty hard to trust someone at that point. Lets not forget how many feda are still targeting radical anarchist movements, lets not bring attention to those SWIMS oi? Jesus.


----------



## Milky Way

Okay, so when I made this post I had been up for two days on a pretty rough bender, I apologize for any annoyance caused. Unfortunately I was not in a correct state of mind when writing the OP. Yes, some of my politics are alittle fucked. And honestly don't necessarily believe in full on mass anarchist revolution. I do believe that the powers that be need to replaced. Because as the so called representatives of the people obviously are not doing their jobs. And no there would be no way of a successful civilian uprising, not without the military sympathizing with whatever cause it were to be. I do believe that we should oraganize somewhat in a paramilitary sense, just incase there were to be some kind of civil unrest, or complete asshole nazi takeover, the "undesirables" would be attacked first, just like in nazi germany, the ussr, spain after the fascists won the civil war, and as recently as now in the middle east. I just believe its better to be ready for any situation that may arise.


----------



## Milky Way

NutSac said:


> see now, i can get with a -COUP- any old time you'd like ;D. A coup, say, with the 3rd ACR or 101st behind it might -JUST- might-have a tiny chance of succeeding.



I agree, from what ive noticed most of the active duty may sympathize, but unfortunately there are still many who are just utterly stupid, and bigoted. I think there would be success with a mostly veteran force. The only thing I dislike about the idea of a coup is the temporary martail law that would happen, out of necessity naturally, but still not ideal


----------



## Cornelius Vango

In our current era, revolution won't look like it used to. We can just stop participating in the system and exist in our own collectives to accomplish the things we need to. Working together without trying to run each other and focus on improving our own individual lives and the lives we directly take part in.

So just drop out. Stop buying things from horrible sources. Give a shit about the effect your actions have. Seek out alternatives. Just quit feeding the beast. If enough of us do it, the beast will die.


----------



## DrewSTNY

NutSac said:


> martial laws goin to happen anyway, and soon. This whole thing with the use of lethal force in the inner cities was the miner's canary.


I don't want to agree with you, but what you say is true. I don't know if anyone will be safe no matter what you believe.

Also, right on, Cornelius! I think that is more in the spirit of what the OP was getting at. While being quite an individualist, I do see the immense value in community. I prefer intentional community due to my age and upbringing since ideals espoused as a workers paradise have mostly ended up in misery, death and starvation for the masses when strong leaders emerged and fed the masses cake.


----------



## AlwaysLost

I love my smartphone and Instagram too much to revolt...they can track me all they like as long as I get to be instafamous!


----------



## Outcast1

Milky Way said:


> As an anarchist, I feel ashamed to see the disorganized actions of us as a whole, from what I see is just pointless chaos. We must become more organized we need LEADERS, we need a paramilitary wing. Otherwise we will never succeed. We must begin orginizing our ranks, training, actual training, and be able to have a spokesperson who is one of us and will speak our agenda, instead of some idiot like micheal moore. If this does not happen I feel that our cause will die....



I am an anarchist. Natural order is chaos and therefore there can be no way for US to organize. I see many people found this funny because of the clear and obvious contradictions in your title and post. I thought you _were_ making a joke but I sense you are really serious. 

No one can lead anarchy. Destruction is just as pointless as creation. Success is not a real thing even when clearly defined because the moment is fleeting. What is OUR cause? Is it achieved by violence and killing? Many men have died and fought and struggled but where is the success? 

I think you are confused as to the nature of the next revolution. It will not be fought or won by arms or ideology. This war is a spiritual war and we have already won when we wake up to the here and now. Peace is within. War is within. Win your battle within.


----------



## Josh Stanton

Milky Way said:


> As an anarchist, I feel ashamed to see the disorganized actions of us as a whole, from what I see is just pointless chaos. We must become more organized we need LEADERS, we need a paramilitary wing. Otherwise we will never succeed. We must begin orginizing our ranks, training, actual training, and be able to have a spokesperson who is one of us and will speak our agenda, instead of some idiot like micheal moore. If this does not happen I feel that our cause will die....


Good post, message me. I like the way you think.


----------



## lone wolf

yeah well you're not allowed to get organized. with the invention of the computer/cellphone's they have eyes and ears everywhere. the patriot act will crush anybody that threatens the NWO.

best to enjoy the time we have left because a century from now slaves will be cloned in a lab and history will be forgotten.


----------



## THEOEHT

From the bits and pieces of revolutionary history I've studied, it seems that after nearly every militant revolution, either the leaders become corrupted themselves (chaves, castro etc) or they accept money from banks and corporations to fund their efforts and if they try to stick to their values they are often murdered (simon bolivar). It seems to me that old fashioned organized rebellion is flawed and outdated.
I think that rather than try to organize traditionally, we should just do what we feel is right and makes us happy. If we lead a life outside the system and can sustain ourselves without the help or waste of those in the system, perhaps others will see the benefits and follow suit. If the system becomes obsolete and irrelevant to enough people, perhaps it will fade away.


----------

